# Time to renew my anti virus or go elsewhere?



## Techtu (Jan 3, 2012)

Just want to know what I'm asking in the title, I currently have McAfee 2011, an was curious to yes and no's to why I should keep or even change from this?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

We use mcafee at work  and it sucks something fierce! We tested a infected thumb drive on my personal laptop using free AVG and our company's up to date mcafee and mcafee would not detect the virus.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2012)

I just don't do things to get virus's been working great since 09.


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 3, 2012)

> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.


+1
Been using for over a year now without any problems.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 3, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.



+1 to this one.  Avast Home(Free) is pretty good.  

Working in PC repair I see people that purchase AV software just to get infected over and over.  If your a rambling browser type of person, or like to save money for goodies,  then I'd say save your money and go free.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 3, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.



another +1. Avast free is also pretty OK but MSE is very discreet and efficient.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.





kenkickr said:


> +1 to this one.  Avast Home(Free) is pretty good.
> 
> Working in PC repair I see people that purchase AV software just to get infected over and over.  If your a rambling browser type of person, or like to save money for goodies,  then I'd say save your money and go free.



This. MSE works really well. Not worth spending money on any AV these days.


----------



## JATownes (Jan 3, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.





TeXBill said:


> +1
> Been using for over a year now without any problems.





kenkickr said:


> +1 to this one.  Avast Home(Free) is pretty good.
> 
> Working in PC repair I see people that purchase AV software just to get infected over and over.  If your a rambling browser type of person, or like to save money for goodies,  then I'd say save your money and go free.





Crap Daddy said:


> another +1. Avast free is also pretty OK but MSE is very discreet and efficient.





Paulieg said:


> This. MSE works really well. Not worth spending money on any AV these days.



Damn...this is the quickest consensus I have ever seen on TPU.  I think this should answer your question OP.

Oh, and +1 to MSE.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 3, 2012)

Look's like I'll be saving a couple of pennies then.

Thanks for the quick replies guy's


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes Sir, MSE is probably the best free option there is and maybe one of the best period.


----------



## Drone (Jan 3, 2012)

I run Microsoft Security Essentials x64 (and btw the beta version) and it's awesome. Gets updated frequently and it's pretty fine, not a resource hog at all. It gives false positives every now and then but it's not critical. It always warns you so if it deletes something you can always restore it.


Another good option for those who don't need real time protection is *Windows Defender Offline* by MS.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2484061&postcount=86

It gets updated and it's totally free, effective and has bootable cd/usb option. You can just put it on usb boot with it and run it on infected machine.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 3, 2012)

never renew unless it is consistently rated the best. if it's an every year thing anyway, you should be looking for the best every year. from reviews and ratings, *Bit-Defender* was the best last year, i've been using since november and i do like it. simple and to the point, does the job.

I don't agree with MSE, simply because of how often I use and what I do on my computer. I did try just using MSE, but had multiple infections over that week long period, which is when i bought BitDefender.

If you are going free, I agree MSE is best - no other will do automatic updates and scanning for free - but if you can afford a subscription, a paid av(not all, only 2-3 are any good) will be better than MSE, imo.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2012)

expired Kaspersky does me just fine. no updates but scans like normal... been like this for a year or so


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> expired Kaspersky does me just fine. no updates but scans like normal... been like this for a year or so



Don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Don't think it's a good idea.



I know, but if you hardly download or never visit dodgy websites it blocks most things


----------



## qubit (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, McAfee is sh*t, as others have said on here. Just read any a/v review roundup and you'll see this. I cancelled my sub with them years ago and never looked back. How such a big company manages to be so rubbish for years and stay in business beats me.

I use Kaspersky Internet Security and it works great. It's highly configurable, very effective at picking up nasties, doesn't take too many system resources and is very reasonably priced. You can now get the "booster edition" with extra utilities from Amazon for a mere £18 - and that includes a 3 PC 1 year licence. On top of that, you can try it for 30 days for free by downloading it off the Kaspersky website, here.

If you want to go the free route, then Microsoft's MSE is worth a go.


----------



## theubersmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Malwarebytes is excellent and you never have to renew once you buy. You do have to buy a license for each computer you use it on, but the licenses themselves are about 25.00 U.S.D. and usually you can find a discount on the site.


----------



## naoan (Jan 3, 2012)

My personal top three AV with their verdict and quirk :

MSE : Seems to have good detection rate, average false positive, slow on scanning folder with a lot of exe, even on 2600K@4.5GHz, tested with latest version and update (which means it's been like that since the first release).
Avira : Fast, real time folder scanning is fast even with lots of exe, but paranoid AV with high rate of false positive, though I have not tested recent version.
Avast : Fast, maybe a bit below avira, very low false positive, real time guard lag is unnoticeable. Install and forget AV, my personal favorite and what I use now.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 3, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I just don't do things to get virus's been working great since 09.



I'm with this, that being said I have Avast free, peace of mind and all that.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 3, 2012)

McAfee is terrible on the resources. Switch to Kaspersky.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use Avast IS and install Avast free on PC's I work on. MSE is good too imo. My personal fav is Avast.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 3, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.



Yeah this is what i use now on Also they have a usb/dvd version out .

the desktop version 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

The USB/DVD boot able one
http://connect.microsoft.com/systemsweeper


----------



## radrok (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally use NOD32, it's not heavy on resources and finds almost everything


----------



## Frick (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you still get annoying ads when using Avast?


----------



## trickson (Jan 3, 2012)

MSE works great !


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 3, 2012)

There are very few antivirus programs that are free for "server" editions of windows. In fact, they tend to HIKE the price 3-5x for the same program just to run on server.

COMODO is one that is free for server. But it is a bit of a hog and slows down Atom based servers, but it OK on faster machines.

I like cheap Atom servers... but antivirus is a real issue... there just arent good options for this setup.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll give a vote to MSE and a nod to AVG, which I saw Google is recommending. (click the "check for malware" tab at https://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95669)


digibucc said:


> If you are going free, I agree MSE is best - no other will do automatic updates and scanning for free - but if you can afford a subscription, a paid av(not all, only 2-3 are any good) will be better than MSE, imo.



AVG does auto updates and scans with their free version.  It's a better program than in the past, but I'm switching my machines over to MSE as I install Win 7.


----------



## trickson (Jan 3, 2012)

radrok said:


> I personally use NOD32, it's not heavy on resources and finds almost everything



Not free . And that is the key FREE IS A VERY GOOD PRICE !


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2012)

Frick said:


> Do you still get annoying ads when using Avast?









only on the summary tab. but they arent that annoying seem streamlined and only pertain to avast deals it isnt all In your face and you dont get pop ups about it and shit. This is my laptop I dont have IS on it but on Is it doesnt have them at all.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 3, 2012)

My suggestion is to move onto freeware anti-virus like AVG.

I wouldn't bother with an anti-virus at home tbh all it does is use up PC resources. Your browser should be smart enough to tell you nowadays that you're entering malicious/harmful sites, through this I haven't encountered any annoying viruses or destructive for years. Although I'd definitely install one for my parents and the young ones as they are the most likely to click on ads with weight loss content or a girl flaunting her bum.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use MSE and Malwarebytes. No single scanner is ever enough.


----------



## Icetruck (Jan 3, 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials + Norton here


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 3, 2012)

If you really feel like paying for an AV, I would go with Eset NOD32. Make sure if your system is a 64 bit system you get the 64 bit installer. Other than that, Id stick with Microsoft Security Essentials.



random said:


> My suggestion is to move onto freeware anti-virus like AVG.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with an anti-virus at home tbh all it does is use up PC resources. Your browser should be smart enough to tell you nowadays that you're entering malicious/harmful sites, through this I haven't encountered any annoying viruses or destructive for years. Although I'd definitely install one for my parents and the young ones as they are the most likely to click on ads with weight loss content or a girl flaunting her bum.



You have an i5 with 4GB of ram and youre worried about resources?



Icetruck said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials + Norton here



Dont use more than one anti-virus. It can cause conflicts. Please, uninstall Norton.


----------



## trickson (Jan 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I use MSE and Malwarebytes. No single scanner is ever enough.



Peerblock and MSE is more than enough .


----------



## revin (Jan 4, 2012)

I have tried all of them and other than Eset,
Commodo Internet Security the greatest FREE!!
The firewall is outstanding, the AV is awesome, but better yet
The SANDBOX is killer!! It will run an app in there and not let it have permission to the system until you allow/know that it is a Trusted file.
Even going to shady websites it has blocked everything, AND it cannot be duplicated in a virus to look like itself, such has happened to MSE, and maybe others as well.
Also just right click  file in there and you can do look up, to find out more info about weird named files


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been using McAfee from 2006 until even this day, and to be honest it has definitely had its ups and downs (2010 was by far the worst year, with lots of false positives, the program being a little too demanding when scanning and lots of reboot requests when updating). I tried others during the known "time to consider the license renewal" moments like in the OP, but the paid ones (and then I mean full-pack IS suites, not the AV only versions) I tried recently enough to be relevant (say, 2010 through 2011) were not better at all and sometimes worse (the worst being Bit Defender IS 2012 (if I got the version number right) in trial mode dropping the realtime scanning module after the first update (Fail within two days)). The F-secure IS of last year (tested in ~ August 2011) got stuck at the files related to the AMD Catalyst files (not a hang, but a seemingly endless scan of those files) and had an overcautios site advisor plugin that did not come with any form of explanation _why_ the sites marked as unsafe would be unsafe. Nor was there any "I understand the risks" button AFAIK. Panda IS 2012 was better, yet costs more for me (no mere 25 eur) and gave some false positives, something McAfee finally got under control (from my biased point of view, at least. Someone with different files may encounter more or less of those).
Kaspersky 2012 has a horrible GUI in my opinion (hell why that spin around of the window when maximizing it?) and is more expensive too IIRC.

Of the free ones I have considered is MSE, but someone here on TPU noted that when Windows Update is not set on automatic, the MSE updating functionality would break in one way or another (forgot who said so and forgot the details). Plus the free AV progs never provide a firewall AFAIK, which I need because I am connected directly without any router in between my pc and the net. Yes, there is the Windows FW but I would only use this one if I would have any of the free AV progs (if I pay for my AV anyway, why not get a full suite?).


----------



## dude12564 (Jan 4, 2012)

Frick said:


> Do you still get annoying ads when using Avast?



Not for me :O

I find Avast has more options, while MSE is more simplified.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2012)

trickson said:


> Peerblock and MSE is more than enough .



Not really. They all use different heuristics and such. What one misses the other may not. This isn't a one shoe fits all sadly. I've scanned with 4 anti-virus software's in the past and only one of them found the culprit. ONLY ONE. So as I have said in the past its about layers.

What are you gonna do when a virus infects your rig and shuts down your anti virus? Install another? What if it blocks the installation or even worse gives you a false clear? These are all tricks people use. See a program like Malwarebytes is heavy on resources. So I use MSE for real time. However Malwarebytes doesn't need to be real time. Its a once a week thing. But it offers things like "Chameleon mode" which hides its application path to help deter viruses and Trojans from shutting it down. MSE can't do this and Malwarebytes needs to be installed BEFORE the infection.

MSE isn't bad. But like ALL software its flawed. I've seen it get its ass kicked. Properly installed and configured protection is not resource heavy. Mix it with safe browsing and your good to go. Think you can free ball all over the net and be ok? Well don't enter any credit card numbers.

Also a good browser is important. People are gonna scream about this but IE9 is probably the safest browser on the web when configured right.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 4, 2012)

MSE and Malwarebytes here.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't used AV in years ...... 
but I recommend MSE to anyone that thinks they need protection from the big scary hacker-monsters


----------



## Icetruck (Jan 4, 2012)

Dont use more than one anti-virus. It can cause conflicts. Please, uninstall Norton.[/QUOTE]

Norton is my firewall


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2012)

+1 another for Microsoft Security Essentials. Install it and then don't worry about it. Works great. Can't believe people still pay for antivirus at the consumer level.


----------



## wiak (Jan 4, 2012)

meybe try NOD32? or Smart Security from Eset?
http://www.eset.com/


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 4, 2012)

Had nothing but trouble with McAfee.
Resource hog and I have found malware being able to infect it rendering it completely useless.

NOD32 is okay.
It's relatively light although in some instances can cause a long hang on 99% when downloading a file.

I have used AVG right from the time I started using PCs again.
Only thing I don't lie is seeing it pop up in safe mode.
Makes me wonder if it's going to potentially interfere with recovering a system if I need to repair it.


----------



## HTC (Jan 4, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Had nothing but trouble with McAfee.
> Resource hog and I have found malware being able to infect it rendering it completely useless.
> 
> *NOD32 is okay.
> ...



I've experienced this also, from time to time.

I've been using NOD32 for almost 2 years and, so far, it hasn't given me any problems. I use it along with MalwareBytes.

As for a free anti-virus, i recently recommended MSE to a friend based on the opinions here @ TPU.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 4, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You have an i5 with 4GB of ram and youre worried about resources?



Yes just because it's an i5 doesn't mean it can't be sluggish lol it is mobility after all, the last thing I want is background scanning/updating while I'm in a 25-man raid in WoW. Boot up times can be hella slow as well as I have a significant amount of programs at start-up. To me it's just a big headache to have, I do just fine with windows essentials and avoiding suspicious content myself, if my browser says no I close the tab..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2012)

kaspersky here. went MSE for a while, and it let viruses slip past and remain undetected for almost 2 months, and one of them trashed all my flash drives data - nearly lost all external drives, except i hadnt powered them on at all that week.


kaspersky works good for gamers too, you can set it to only rescan new and modified files, and it has a game mode to stop scans/updates when fullscreen apps are running.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials best free AV.



+11

If you want to pay buy Kasperski from Amazon


----------



## nicholasma (Jan 13, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> 1
> Been using for over a year now without any problems.



Yes I agree, it is quick, seamlessly integrated into OS (since it comes from OS vendor) and it is free, no need to look for activation code every two weeks anymore (assumably someone was like me).

Highly recommended.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

Avira and Malwarebytes (buy the subscription so it will update and scan on a schedule).

Avira kicks ass.  I had a breach on a dedicated crucher and somehow the auto-update was off.  But even being a couple of months out of date, it kept the infection from spreading - I have avira on all 5 rigs.

The only problem with avira is that out of the box, it's good but not stellar.  There are maybe a half dozen tweaks you have to make to get it there though.

Something else to mention is that it does tend to require more than the normal amount of interaction.  I'm cool with it but some people find it annoying.  I might be overstating this though because I do have it set up to not trust any programs - EVER - unless I tell it too.  Plus it's set to inspect the entire program stack.  But as a general rule, once you give an executable permanent authorization, it's usually the last time you hear from it.


----------

